# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Giá vé Vietnam Airlines Khởi Hành từ Hà Nội - Gia ve Vietnam Airlines

## hangnt

*Giá vé Vietnam Airlines KH từ Hà Nội*


*Lưu Ý: Vì số lượng vé cho mỗi chuyến bay là có hạn, bạn nên đặt vé từ trước.*

----------


## jin_ngn

Tôi TIỀM NĂNG.... bạn có thể đặt trọn niềm tin vào tôi...


Công ty VietPowerTravel là một trong những đại lý vé máy bay chính thức của nhiều hãng hàng không lớn trong nước và quốc tế như: American Airlines, China Air, Thai Airway, Korean Air, Air France, VietNam Airlines, Jetstar, Air Mekong...


Với phương châm "Gìn giữ niềm tin - Bồi đắp thương hiệu" chúng tôi luôn mong muốn tạo niềm tin với Khách hàng bằng chính sự chuyên nghiệp của mình. 


Rất hân hạnh được tư vấn (miễn phí) các hành trình và giá tốt nhất đến quý khách.


Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: Ms Thùy


Mob: 097 464 8588
YM/Slype: jin_ngn




HAN - DAD - HAN: 2.000.000 VND
HAN - SGN - HAN: 2.400.000VND
HAN - NHA - HAN: 3.100.000 VND


* Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế
* Có triết khấu cao cho khách hàng Doanh Nghiêp và các phòng vé cấp 2 khác.

----------

